# Canon 320EX & 270EX II Announced



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 7, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/canon-320ex-270ex-ii-announced/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/canon-320ex-270ex-ii-announced/"></a></div>
<p><strong>London, UK, 7th February 2011</strong> Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Canon today announces the launch of the new Speedlite 320EX and Speedlite 270EX II Ã¢â‚¬â€œ a duo of new additions to its leading EX Speedlite range. Designed for EOS Digital SLR (DSLR) owners who want to use creative lighting techniques to make their photography more engaging, each new model is ideal for experimenting with different lighting set-ups with off-camera support, allowing users to alter subject lighting and add ambiance to a scene.</p>
<p>Ideal for users of the newly-launched EOS 600D and EOS 1100D DSLRs, the Speedlite 270EX II replaces the Speedlite 270EX at the entry level of CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s Speedlite range, whilst the Speedlite 320EX is a compact, powerful and versatile flash for users of mid-level cameras who want to take more control over lighting. Both new models are compatible with CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s distance-linked E-TTL II system, and can be used on-camera or as slave units controlled by a separate master unit or the Integrated Speedlite Transmitter of the EOS 600D, EOS 60D and EOS 7D. Ideal for more creative home studio shooting or general use, each model adds a new dimension to portraits or still life shots.</p>
<p><!--more--><strong>The Speedlite 270EX II – Compact, pocketable light</strong></p>
<p>Perfect for users who want a small, pocketable flash unit, the Speedlite 270EX II is a compact, high-power flash with a guide number of 27 (m/ISO 100) and fast, silent recycling between shots. Flash settings can be manually controlled through the camera menu system, and photographers can experiment with the manual bounce flash head for different effects, as well as the zoom head to ensure efficient light distribution across the scene.</p>
<p>Providing the freedom for photographers to light a scene in a range of different ways, the Speedlite 270EX II launches with additional slave capability, allowing for creative, off-camera use. A new Remote Release function also wirelessly triggers the shutter release on a compatible EOS DSLR, allowing users to set up lighting without having to make repeat trips to the camera. Photographers can frame their shot, wirelessly trigger the two-second shutter release timer on the camera body, and then reposition the flash anywhere in the scene – capturing the image as the camera then fires both the flash and shutter release.</p>
<p><strong>The Speedlite 320EX Ã¢â‚¬â€œ versatile and powerful performance</strong></p>
<p>Offering additional functionality, the new Speedlite 320EX is the ideal flash unit for amateurs and professionals looking for a secondary flash, featuring the ability to light a scene when recording movies. An LED flash offers a guide number of 32 (m/ISO 100), as well as the ability to change the flash coverage from 24mm to 50mm by manually extending or retracting the flash head. The flash head can also be rotated for more flexible bounce flash shooting, creating a wider variety of lighting effects.</p>
<p>The Speedlite 320EXÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s slave utility allows it to be controlled by a master unit via one of four selectable channels. Flash group A, B or C can also be selected, controlling the relative power of the flash and the resulting lighting effect. The Speedlite 320EX also features the Remote Release functionality allowing users to trigger their camera from the flash.</p>
<p>In a first for Canon Speedlite, the Speedlite 320EX features a Video Light function, complementing bodies with EOS Movie by enabling users to illuminate low light scenes continuously when capturing HD video. When using the Speedlite 320EX in combination with the new EOS 1100D or EOS 600D, Auto Light mode ensures that the LED light automatically turns on or off according to the ambient light of the scene when in Movie mode.</p>
<p><strong>Key features of the Speedlite 270EX II</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Lightweight compact design</li>
<li>Guide Number 27 (m, ISO100)</li>
<li>Bounce flash head</li>
<li>Wireless slave function for off-camera flash</li>
<li>Trigger your EOS camera with Remote Release button</li>
<li>Variable angle of coverage</li>
<li>Fast, silent recycling</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Key features of the Speedlite 320EX</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Guide Number 32 (m, ISO100)</li>
<li>Compact lightweight design</li>
<li>Bounce-and-swivel flash head, with 24mm and 50mm zoom settings</li>
<li>Integrated LED video light</li>
<li>Wireless slave for off-camera TTL flash</li>
<li>Remote Release button</li>
<li>Fast, silent recycling</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## kubelik (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Canon 320EX & 270EX II Announced*

it'll be real interesting to see how strong the video light is. if it's actually useful, the 320EX could actually be a great add-on for those who already have a strobist setup.

I'm still waiting to hear about the rumored 630EX; maybe that will also have video lighting built in


----------



## stark-arts (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Canon 320EX & 270EX II Announced*

I think these are both pretty useful in concept. The 270ex was useless to me as i try to put flash off camera as much as possible and since it had no slave mode it was worthless without a pocket wizard type device. I think that it now becomes a great lens for people that have 5's and 1's as a fill flash for emergency use but also as a slave to 580's (and future top of line canon flash)

I also eagerly await how useful the video light on teh 320 will be...could be an excellent solution for many people that don't shoot much video but would like the ability for some light....


----------



## traveller (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Canon 320EX & 270EX II Announced*

The price of the 320EX seems a bit steep compared to the 480EX (I'm presuming that it's meant to fit between the 270EX and 480EX). Does this mean that the 480EX is about to see a price rise, or is the RRP simply way above what the eventual street price will be?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Canon 320EX & 270EX II Announced*



traveller said:


> The price of the 320EX seems a bit steep compared to the 480EX (I'm presuming that it's meant to fit between the 270EX and 480EX). Does this mean that the 480EX is about to see a price rise, or is the RRP simply way above what the eventual street price will be?



I expect it will come down a bit. But, Canon can milk this one - with all their recent emphasis on video (both in their cameras and in their advertising), now they're releasing a Speedlite with an LED light for video, a first for them. So, they can probably get away with premium pricing - most consumers at that end of the range (i.e. below the 480 EX II) will guess that something called 320 is better than something called 270, but wouldn't even be able to google "guide number" because they wouldn't know the term. But, tell them this is the Speedlite for shooting video, and into the cart it goes...


----------



## kubelik (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Canon 320EX & 270EX II Announced*



neuroanatomist said:


> But, tell them this is the Speedlite for shooting video, and into the cart it goes...



which is pretty ingenious of canon. because for the time being, it's true. there's no other DSLR speedlite unit out there that does photo and video. I think that justifies a boost in retail price. what they'll probably do is keep the price but have it show up on lens/flash rebates for 2011, which will push some units


----------



## unfocused (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Canon 320EX & 270EX II Announced*

At first glance, the price of the 320EX seemed a little steep in comparison to the street price of the 430 EX II. 

But in reading about the new strobe, I see some features that will really differentiate it. The video light obviously, but perhaps at least as significant is the ability to use it as a modeling light. That could be very useful for still photographers. 

The ability to remotely fire the camera from the flash is also pretty intriguing. I'm not exactly sure when I would use that, but I can imagine some possibilities.

I think there are enough features to justify keeping the 320 EX close to the 430 EX II. Now, I'm anxious to see these features incorporated into the next generation of the 430 and 580. I'm guessing we won't be waiting too long before that happens.


----------



## S P (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Canon 320EX & 270EX II Announced*



stark-arts said:


> I think these are both pretty useful in concept. The 270ex was useless to me as i try to put flash off camera as much as possible and since it had no slave mode it was worthless without a pocket wizard type device.


Canon does have E-TTL compatible flash cables, right? That's what I had when I was on Nikon and they worked fine. My main disappointment with the 270ex was that the flash head when rotated up for bouncing, would not send any fill light forward. That resulted in shadows on faces more often than not which made it really hard to work with for what I do. The Nikon SB-400 handles this perfectly via a small internal reflector that sends fill light forward when in bounce mode and gives almost perfect results every time. I'm using the index card trick on my 270EX which seems to be inconsistent. I'm guessing this "II" version is the same here.


----------

